# Out of Place? Scalie



## speedactyl (May 6, 2016)

Ever feel your Work is out of Place along side everyone else
This year I've been joining several RC events both flying and Static Display .


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 6, 2016)

Eh, seems better if you ask me.  If you don't win, you get attention for the interesting design; if you do win, well it'll certainly raise a lot of eyebrows.


----------



## speedactyl (May 6, 2016)

it stands out very well of all the aircrafts out there. been given the nick name by some in our RC club as the Dinosaur/Dragon
given the recognition for unique design. 

Avrum PX39 as the latest build rush for the Airshow just this year













the view from the onboard cam.





the rest of the older Builds are here


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

Works for me, but them I'm biased. Very innovative in my opinion.


----------



## speedactyl (May 9, 2016)

some of my  friends believe my Fursona is actually an Aeromorph Part Dragon Part Plane or maybe a Transformers with interesting results.
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Dual-Function-Aeromorph-Dragon-567828688


----------



## speedactyl (May 15, 2016)

Pretends to be a. Aircraft ...


----------

